

Ask HN Dropbox cloud storage service with one Amazon Fire Phone as backend? - alalal
http://www.quora.com/How-practical-is-it-to-offer-cloud-storage-service-with-one-Amazon-Fire-Phone

======
byoung2
Against the terms:

 _You may not use the Service to store, transfer or distribute content of or
on behalf of third parties, to operate your own file storage application or
service, or to resell any part of the Service._

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201376540&ref_=cd_tou_fp)

